# Uneven udder *Update test results back*



## Sunny Daze (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a nubian doe who is a 3rd freshener, about 2 weeks fresh. The last couple of days before she freshened it looked like one side was a little tighter but nothing real drastic. After she freshened, the one side still would fill up more than the other and would be tighter and more stretched. Her milk looks and tastes fine, she does not seem tender or have any heat or redness. It is not as obvious when she is totally full but more so after she has been milked out and also as she is filling throughout the day. I did some searches on here and saw some posted referring to twisted udders but she is definitely milking less in the one half as well, it is not just appearing that way. I get about 3 cups from one side and about 4 1/2 from the other. I did have her kids on her part of her last freshening, then milked her. I don't particularly remember her being uneven but she also was giving a lot less so it wouldn't have been as noticable. Her kids have not been on her at all this freshening. Should I be concerned, send off a milk sample? Or is it likely due to her dam raising kids in the past? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Uneven udder*

I'm not very experienced, Carissa, but have you run a CMT? That would at least me a start.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Uneven udder*

Even if she raised kids in the past, causing unevenness, she shouldn't have tightness in one side and not the other. You can run a cmt but the only way to really know if she has bacteria in her udder is to have a culture done. Milk as often as possible and use warm compresses. I am not a fan of lots of massage but very gentle massage with the warm compresses can be helpful. There are natural herbal massage oils that contain ingredients that increase circulation, just be sure an wipe thoroughly after massage so dirt doesn't stick to it.


----------



## Sunny Daze (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Uneven udder*



MF-Alpines said:


> I'm not very experienced, Carissa, but have you run a CMT? That would at least me a start.


No, I haven't yet. I swore that was something I purchased a while back but haven't ever had to do that so may have gotten rid of it. Her side that is bigger definitely has more udder tissue as well and is just filled to the brim after 12 hrs. As soon as I go to wipe that side before milking it starts streaming. Other side is full, but not to that extent. I took some pics but don't have time at this minute to upload them. I will try to a bit later. Perhaps it will be best to send in a culture. So this may be a stupid question but which side would likely be the problem side, the one that is producing so much it is ready to burst or the other side that is producing well but not as much as the other? The milk looks and tastes fine from both.


----------



## Candy (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Uneven udder*

We had a bad mastitis problem when we first got into dairy goats and ever since, it seems every year at least one goat gets mastitis. Thankfully it isn't as bad as that year. It is just like what you are expierencing. Milk tastes and looks fine. Udder isn't hot or hard or any thing. The only sign was an uneven udder. I would send in a culture to LSU for sure.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Uneven udder*

And I would be sure she does not have a leaking orafice. Some does lay on the same side and this causes pressure. Loose orafices will allow milk out. Also if it is really loose it will express milk at any given moment. But I would send in a culture. it is the only way to be sure there is no mastitis.
Tam


----------



## Sunny Daze (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Uneven udder*

Hmm, I had never thought about her possibly leaking out that side. She definitely has large, loose orafices. It makes her a breeze to milk but now that her production has increased she does start streaming the minute I wipe her down. Either way, I will send in a sample as that sounds like the best plan to start. Thanks!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Uneven udder*

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Uneven udder*

The low producing side would be the suspect for mastitis, but I think I would send in a sample of both sides so you can compare.

Marion


----------



## Sunny Daze (Jan 14, 2008)

Just got the results in. Left side was positiv for staphylococcus xylosus, right side (side that is producing more) showed no growth. They did do sensitivity tests and its sensitive to just about everything except novobiocin (not even sure what that is) and spectinomycin. Should I infuse that side with today and start her on an antibiotic? What would be the best way to approach this? Thanks!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Is it sensitive to cephalosporin? If it is I would use naxcel, also adding some to the Today infusions. Use banamine also to keep scar tissue to a minimum while the antibiotics work. Infusions every 12 hours, milking only to take out the milk and infuse again for 3 times.

What exactly did the list say? Can you type it out?


----------



## Sunny Daze (Jan 14, 2008)

It said it is sensitive to: 
pirlimycin
ampicillin
clindamycin
cephalothin
erythromycin
gentamycin
ceftiofur
penicillin
streptomycin
tetracycline
trimethoprim+sulfamethoxazole 

Resistant to novobiocin, 1 Intermediate (not sure what that means) to spectinomycin


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki's recommendation for treatment is the place to start.

Staphylococcus xylosus is often indicative of a contaminated sample, as it is present on human and animal skin- are you sure you did a very sterile collection of your sample? Was the sample also tested for mycoplasma? (That culture takes a lot longer to do...)


----------



## Sunny Daze (Jan 14, 2008)

I certainly tried to be sterile. I didn't have any milk collection tubes at the time (do now, the lab gave me some) so used the red top blood collection tubes. I know I was having a hard time getting the tops back on a couple of them (i took a couple samples of each side). Should I bring in another sample do you think of that left side? There is a lab about 30 min from me that does the testing for $2 a sample so it wouldn't be too hard to retest.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

That is an incredible deal on testing! 

Were you wearing gloves? Did you alcohol wipe each teat and orifice twice before drawing each sample? Did strip out first milk before wiping and getting the sample? I am very careful now- it costs me $85 to sample a doe, both halves, for aerobic, anaerobic and mycoplasma...I have contaminated a sample before on accident and it was an expensive mistake, especially after I treated a doe that didn't have mastitis!


----------



## Sunny Daze (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, I am glad I found out about it. They also do CAE testing for $6 which I know is a little more than biotracking but convenient if I only need one or two done. 

I did wear gloves and kept everything clean. One of the tops to the tube did fall off while I was trying to put it on into the bag i had brought everything in so maybe...However the side that tested positive has clearly been producing less so something is going on. 

So she has had 4 infusions and been on antibiotics...should I see any change in the amount of milk she is producing on that side? Since it was never clumpy or off I am guessing I won't notice much. At what point do you usually bring another sample in to test?


----------

